# 99 maxima egr flow malfunction.



## 99maximase (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello, I have a 1999 nissan maxima se limited with 166k miles. My engine light came on a and I had it checked and its having a egr flow malfunction. No i have bought a new valve, all of my ports are cleaned out and it still sayin egr flow malfunction. After i got tha valve and cleaned tha ports i took it 2 advance and they erased tha code, and about 4 days later the light came back on saying egr flow malfunction. I really dont know what is going on. Can somebody help me please?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Did you clean the egr yourself?

Just curious.

Perhaps it was only cleaned where it connects to the IM? The EGR tube itself connects to the rear header.


----------



## 99maximase (Jul 20, 2008)

well i have this guy that fix cars and he said all of the ports have been cleaned he even double checked.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Did he clean the EGR temp sensor too? You also have to make sure that the small tube that goes from the EGR to the BPT valve is free of carbon too!


----------



## 99maximase (Jul 20, 2008)

he said i mite need a egr temp sensor but what does the temp sensor has to do with the flow?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the code may not be correct. it is only reporting a symptom, the cause can be apparently unrelated.


----------



## 99maximase (Jul 20, 2008)

What do u think it could be? My engine light is saying egr flow malfunction.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

99maximase said:


> What do u think it could be? My engine light is saying egr flow malfunction.


I think you should get an FSM and start troubleshooting. or pay a mechanic to doit


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

...or better yet, buy an FSM for your mechanic and have him troubleshoot it correctly.


----------



## 99maximase (Jul 20, 2008)

I dont know 2 much about cars but wat is a fsm


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

FSM = Factory Shop Manual
A very...very...detailed manual on how to disassemble everything as well as diagnose.

A Haynes manual would be a summarized version, lol.


----------



## turbobink (Jul 15, 2008)

it's likely that the valve itself is not bad. the more likely culprit is a buildup of carbon deposits in the tubes that feed and/or exit the valve assembly. these can be removed and cleaned reestablishing proper flow.

go to:

Maxima Forums - Powered by vBulletin

do a search in the 4th gen section. there's tons for info on this very topic. you should be able to find the info you need.


----------



## Jeannie-T (May 28, 2009)

Hi...this sounds like my problem. I bought a used 99 Maxima GXE with 144,000 miles ... my ignorant behind bought the car as is and it didn't have an inspection sticker. The dealer said it was stolen...being from Newark, NJ I saw how that was very possible. Now about 2 weeks after purchase the Service Engine Soon light came on. I paid 90.00 to have it diagnosed and the light cleared (temporarily). They gave me the P0400 code and told me it was the EGR Valve...so I spent 200.00 in parts and labor (friend's mechic) to replace the EGR Valve and gasket...but he couldn't clear the light. I took it to autozone because they (I found out later) diagnose for free...and I thought they would clear the light for free as well but they didn't...they just gave me the same P0400 code. Now, I don't know if I should pay R&S STRAUSS 90.00 to reset my light and pray that it doesn't come back on. Or what? It failed inspection for the same code P0400 (obviously) and my failed sticker is about to expire. I don't know what to do. Someone on the Forum told me to try to reset the light myself by turning a screw behind a cover next to the gas pedal...but my car doesn't have the screw there anymore. I mean, I can't really see but when my step-father tried to use the screwdriver to turn it he says he couldn't feel that there was a screw there--and you can't see one either. PLEASE HELP!!! I know I was dumb to by the car as is to begin with (4,000.00) but I really loved it and needed it (still do). This car is a necessity for me and my two small children. Please help me out----This is the whole story and I only bought the car on April 28, 2009.


----------



## 99maximase (Jul 20, 2008)

i bought my maxima in o7 with 139k and it was fine until like the end of that year, i bought a new egr valve and i have had my port that connects to the valve and to the manifold cleaned out and my engine light when off for a few months and it came back on, even if u reset the light yourself its gonna come back on, but i was told i may need a new egr temp sensor, so im gonna get that and see what happens.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Jeannie-T said:


> Hi...this sounds like my problem. I bought a used 99 Maxima GXE with 144,000 miles ... my ignorant behind bought the car as is and it didn't have an inspection sticker. The dealer said it was stolen...being from Newark, NJ I saw how that was very possible. Now about 2 weeks after purchase the Service Engine Soon light came on. I paid 90.00 to have it diagnosed and the light cleared (temporarily). They gave me the P0400 code and told me it was the EGR Valve...so I spent 200.00 in parts and labor (friend's mechic) to replace the EGR Valve and gasket...but he couldn't clear the light. I took it to autozone because they (I found out later) diagnose for free...and I thought they would clear the light for free as well but they didn't...they just gave me the same P0400 code. Now, I don't know if I should pay R&S STRAUSS 90.00 to reset my light and pray that it doesn't come back on. Or what? It failed inspection for the same code P0400 (obviously) and my failed sticker is about to expire. I don't know what to do. Someone on the Forum told me to try to reset the light myself by turning a screw behind a cover next to the gas pedal...but my car doesn't have the screw there anymore. I mean, I can't really see but when my step-father tried to use the screwdriver to turn it he says he couldn't feel that there was a screw there--and you can't see one either. PLEASE HELP!!! I know I was dumb to by the car as is to begin with (4,000.00) but I really loved it and needed it (still do). This car is a necessity for me and my two small children. Please help me out----This is the whole story and I only bought the car on April 28, 2009.


find a place to register it w/o inspections and emission tests.
you need someone to physically remove the egr and tube and clean them both.
Have fun


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

internetautomart said:


> find a place to register it w/o inspections and emission tests.
> you need someone to physically remove the egr and tube and clean them both.
> *Have fun*]


Perfect comment...lmao

EGR tube removal is not fun. :fluffy:


----------

